# Soundstream Ref 370



## movingzachb (Dec 13, 2013)

*Will this amp be enough power to run two MB Quart RCE 216 decently?*

My Eclipse 50x4 3422 Finally died. So I ordered this as I need my music working in the car (my head unit is an Eclipse 8052 (no built in amp). I thought this might work better for the speakers.

Amp
REF2.370

Speakers
MB Quart Reference RCE216 6-3/4" component speaker system at Crutchfield.com

This is for a 99 Miata front stage. They are setup as coax.


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

Will it run them decently? Yes.

Wrong forum. Not old school.


----------



## movingzachb (Dec 13, 2013)

kappa546 said:


> Will it run them decently? Yes.
> 
> Wrong forum. Not old school.


Really? Those drivers are like 2003


----------

